# IBC 2009



## bhaskarp (Jun 5, 2012)

I was thinking of taking SE exam (both Gravity &amp; Lateral) in Oct 12. Do we need all chapters from IBC or just Structural related chapters would be enough?


----------



## Chosen One (Jun 5, 2012)

You should be fine with the structural chapters only (16-21 or 22 I can't remember exactly because I don't have in front of me). My experience with the exam is that you need more than just chapter 16 on loading, specifically the masonry and wood sections. I would just go ahead and buy the whole thing though since you can pick one up online pretty cheap.


----------



## McEngr (Jun 6, 2012)

Chapter 16-23. Also chapter 34 could prove to be required. Also, secton 109 might be included for permitting/inspection/etc.

Ultimately, the test will not quiz you too hard on esoteric code knowledge unless it's located in the ASCE 7.


----------



## restuart1 (Jun 6, 2012)

"Ultimately, the test will not quiz you too hard on esoteric code knowledge unless it's located in the ASCE 7"

I disagree - the test will quiz you (just took the Spring 16 hour SE) on esoteric code knowledge from any Code listed in the NCEES specifications. IMO - bring the whole IBC.


----------



## McEngr (Jun 6, 2012)

We can agree to disagree. The test I took was geared more towards engineering something real than getting a load/code method.


----------



## dakota_79 (Jun 7, 2012)

bhaskarp, I'd say just bring the whole thing. Not worth the effort of copying only portions of it/saving a tiny bit of weight to haul, vs the peace of mind of having the ability to look up any curveball they throw you, which you can guarantee will happen.

I'd also recommend splitting them up and only taking the vert or lat this fall, then the other next spring if you have that flexibility in your life/career.


----------



## bhaskarp (Jun 16, 2012)

Thank you for your thoughts.

dakota_79: I thought about your suggestion of taking only vertical this fall. I think that makes sense. I changed my mind and will be taking only vertical. Thanks!


----------



## Bombo_Buster (Jun 16, 2012)

I have taken both Vertical and Lateral, starting April 2011. I passed Vertical in October 2011 and passed Lateral April 2012, basically taking them both in April and October last year and only Lateral in April 2012. It was a very expensive as I paid $2500+ for the exams and had to travel from CA to WA, etc. If you include the material I needed to purchase (as this year 2009 IBC was specified, AASHTO manuals x 2 , 2007 2010), and Kaplan SE preparation course, probably I spent between $8k to $10k.

However, there is a lot of overlap between Vertical and Lateral and if you can afford the added expense, $500+, it will be beneficial to take them both as even if you failed them, the whole process of taking it gives you a big edge next time you attempt it. This April, when I took the Lateral only, I struggled with issues, such as masonry or wood that were covered very well in the Vertical portion but I forgot about them since I was focusing only on Lateral.


----------

